# pppoe и локалка

## ZerGlin

Все уже облазил не могу решить проблемму. Я получаю интернет от прова через pppoe + есть локалка.

Дано:

DNS     83.223.203.2 (он же - сайт прова)

IP        10.10.3.3 (в локалке)

шлюз   10.10.3.1

инет     pppoe

В винде все почти замечательно. Но локальный трафик шел через pppoe. Пока не добавил маршрут, чтоб бежало через локалку.

В gentoo не могу заставить нормально работать pppoe. Все настроил как в винде. Подключение без проблем. Но трафик через ppp0 не идет. Путем всяческих экспериментов нашел решение.

*вырубаю eth0 (ifconfig eth0 down)

*adsl-start

*пинги пошли, eth0 тоже сам поднялся, все начинает работать как    в винде

*добавляю маршрут как в винде - все замечательно

В связи с этим возникли вопросы:

1)Нельзя ли это нормально настроить, чтобы автоматически все работало?

2)Как маршруты записать, они не сохраняются?

3)Как запускать adsl-* команды не от рута?

4)В чем вообще отличие pppoe клиентов win и linux

----------

## KeeperMan

1) как вариант route del default перед поднятием и-нета

2) rtfm /etc/conf.d/net.example, либо (на крайняк) в /etc/conf.d/local.start прописываешь добавление маршрутов

3) man sudo до просветвления  :Smile: 

4) ну, например, в лине имхо debug-инфы больше  :Wink: 

----------

## KUV

Подними pppoe в штатном режиме (без предварительного вырубания eth0), и выложи вывод этих команд:

```
ifconfig

route
```

Думается, дело в том что pppoe и локалка используют одинаковую маску подсети.

----------

## Nelud

2 ZerGlin

Опиши подробнее схему своей сети, а то не понятно. У тебя модем вставлен в хаб и в него же воткнуты все остальные компы? Или же gentoo-машина используется как роутер и, соответственно, имеет две сетевухи: одна подключена к модему, а другая смотрит в локалку? Почему, вообще, нельзя поднимать pppoe на самом модеме?

----------

## ba

 *KUV wrote:*   

> Подними pppoe в штатном режиме (без предварительного вырубания eth0), и выложи вывод этих команд:
> 
> ```
> ifconfig
> 
> ...

 

угу это бы очень не помешало...

а вообще я поднимаю у себя так:

```
modules=( "iproute2" "adsl" )

config_eth0=(

        "10.10.16.235/24 brd +"

        "adsl"

)

routes_eth0=(

        "10.10.0.0/16 via 10.10.16.1"

)
```

 *KUV wrote:*   

> Думается, дело в том что pppoe и локалка используют одинаковую маску подсети.

 

не, ppp-шный девайс всегда с маской /32 поднимается...

----------

## ZerGlin

ifconfig 

route

--------

На самом деле там ничего особенного нет, но выложу, как смогу скопировать инфу в файл. Все одинаково что в штатном режиме поднимать pppoe что моим способом дурацким (три интерфейса pppoe, eth0, lo).

У меня нет модема  :Smile:  У меня одна сетевуха - клиентская машина. Никому ничего не раздаю. У сетевухи ИП локальный 10.10.3.3, шлюз 10.10.3.1, и DNS 83.223.203.2. Все, больше пров мне ничего не дал. К инету подрубаюсь череp pppoe. Все параметры получаю автоматически. С трафиком локальным через pppoe проблемма старая. Проблемма на стороне прова. ТАк у всех. Маршруты помогают. Единственное в gentoo не смог завернуть  83.223.203.2 на локалку (пинговатся не будет вообще никак)Это еще и сайт прова и форум и статистика. В винде я спокойно заернул этот адрес через локалку  с маской 255.255.255.255 (кстатии может и нельзя так, но сайт прова идет теперь через локалку).

 *Quote:*   

> modules=( "iproute2" "adsl" ) 
> 
> config_eth0=( 
> 
> ═ ═ ═ ═ "10.10.16.235/24 brd +"
> ...

 

Это где такое?

 *Quote:*   

> man sudo до просветвления

 

Не нравится мне это sudo. А если я юзверь подсуну под одну команду другую (какую мне надо), или путь подменю? (только не ругайтесь, может я не допонял)

----------

## ba

 *ZerGlin wrote:*   

> Это где такое?

 

/etc/conf.d/net

----------

## ZerGlin

Все настроил!

 *KeeperMan wrote:*   

> 1) как вариант route del default перед поднятием и-нета

 

да помогло, только постоянно его вырубать мне неахото, я его вообще убрал

 *KeeperMan wrote:*   

> 2) rtfm /etc/conf.d/net.example

 

Нет у меня его (gentoo старая 2004.3) видимо и синтаксис другой, потомучто сработало только так:

```

        routes_eth0=(

        "-net 10.10.0.0/16 gw 10.10.3.1"

        "-host 83.223.203.2/32 gw 10.10.12.1"

)
```

Возможно это бред полный, но работает  :Smile:   Локалка идет через eth0 в отм числе и сайт прова.

Когда запускаю adsl-start, дефолтовым шлюзом становится ИП, выданный мне автоматически для pppoe (10.64.64.64)

Так как писал ba не вышло. Ошибки выдает, (маски не нравятся)

Просто добавлять маршруты не убрав default gate way нет смысла. Все равно нужно опускать интерфейс eth0 и врубать pppoe. Естественно все введенные маршруты пропадают.

Единственная загвоздка. Теперь немогу резолвить интернет адреса без инета, а раньше мог и в винде могу. (в resolve.conf DNS прописан)

----------

## ba

 *ZerGlin wrote:*   

> Все настроил!
> 
>  *KeeperMan wrote:*   1) как вариант route del default перед поднятием и-нета 
> 
> да помогло, только постоянно его вырубать мне неахото, я его вообще убрал

 

мде... я и не подумал что ты его в дефолтроут прописал...

 *ZerGlin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> routes_eth0=(
> 
> ...

 

а маска у тебя какая? при /24 10.10.12.1 это явно нето...

----------

## ZerGlin

Так в винде то есть дфолт гетвей 10.10.3.1 . Я допустил ошибку в коде конечно 3.1 а не 12.1 (перепутал со старым конфигом)

```
routes_eth0=(

        "-net 10.10.0.0/16 gw 10.10.3.1"

        "-host 83.223.203.2/32 gw 10.10.3.1"

)
```

Вообще правильно я сделал или нет? Например в винде я не понял как добавлять муршрут для хоста и проcто добавил ип с маской  255.255.255.255. Мне это кажется логичным, но я не уверен.

У меня еще вопрос. Как можно в моем случае собирать статистику по интернет трафику? Еще желательно чтобы хотябы состояние подключения было под рукой. У меня Gnome и на панель я вывел modem lights, но это походу не то. Даже под рутом не коннектит и никаких данных не выводит. Интересуют варианты как для консоли, так и для          графики и чтоб минимально грузило систему.

----------

